

What is the best place to host and learn node.js? - kevin_morrill

I am looking at exploring node.js to build websites.  I need a place where I can host work for multi-user apps.  Also looking for the best material out there for ramping up on this technology.
======
clyfe
For the learning part:

VM booklet in progress <https://github.com/visionmedia/masteringnode>

Dailyjs.com series <http://dailyjs.com/2011/01/03/node-tutorial-8/>

